# What kind of tortoise do you have?



## AnimalLady (Nov 11, 2015)

What do you keep? What specie or species of torts are you slaves to?

I have a Russian and a RF!

YOUR TURN!


----------



## waretrop (Nov 11, 2015)

I am a slave to Alice, but I don't mind at all. She is a Sully....


----------



## Jodie (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a Sulcata. Definitely a slave. Spent last night repairing his box that he tore apart yesterday. Have 9 Russians plus a new hatchling. And last but not least 6 Leopards plus a brand new hatchling. Oh and 22 Leopard eggs.
My family and friends really don't understand my voluntary servitude, but I thoroughly enjoy every one of them.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 11, 2015)

Jodie said:


> I have a Sulcata. Definitely a slave. Spent last night repairing his box that he tore apart yesterday. Have 9 Russians plus a new hatchling. And last but not least 6 Leopards plus a brand new hatchling. Oh and 22 Leopard eggs.
> My family and friends really don't understand my voluntary servitude, but I thoroughly enjoy every one of them.


Thats a lot of torts! I couldnt imagine doing what i do for my 2 for that many! i'd be dead! It is very rewarding though


----------



## Jodie (Nov 11, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Thats a lot of torts! I couldnt imagine doing what i do for my 2 for that many! i'd be dead! It is very rewarding though


I started with one leopard. He got sick, and all the stuff I started doing to take care of him, it seemed like it wouldn't be much more work for a few more. Not sure what happened after that. Lol. They multiply. It is a lot of work. Better than watching tv though.


----------



## Elohi (Nov 11, 2015)

I currently have 16 leopards. 
Nine are hatchlings and one is a foster. 

Admittedly, I spend a lot of hours on their care each day but it's my happy place to be with them so it's sort of like therapy. Hahaha


----------



## Dosu (Nov 11, 2015)

I've got a Greek spur thighed tortoise. He's the best tortoise in the world! (well, in my opinion anyway)


----------



## 4jean (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a Greek as well. I can't imagine caring for as many as some do, but I agree, it certainly is rewarding. I love the gardening part and just the general care and keeping of my little one. I wish I had gotten one sooner!


----------



## jeffjeff (Nov 11, 2015)

Just the one star called Astrid.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2015)

I have eighteen different species of turtle and tortoise. My favorites (in order of fav) Manouria, box turtle, Aldabran, desert.

Manouria:




Box turtle:



Aldabran:



desert:


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 11, 2015)

2 sulcatas - 40lbs & 9lbs
1 aldabra. - 7 lbs
1 leopard - 3lbs
1 Redfoot - 310 grams. 
Assorted box turtles. 

Keeps me busy , since all have their own enclosures. but the Boxies share


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 12, 2015)

Seven Redfoot. 6 to 22 pounds.
Just a beginners group compared to some of our other members.
But just one more would result in divorce. (So I'm told.)


----------



## GRohr (Nov 12, 2015)

3 Redfoots, 3 Indian stars, 7 boxies. I find that growing fresh weeds and plants over the winter takes up most of my time but I am sure they appreciate it. We are trying to move to a larger place and then my significant other really wants a ivory sulcata, I want a leopard and an aldabra.


----------



## deadheadvet (Nov 12, 2015)

3.3 Burmese Stars
2.3 Subadult Radiated Tortoises
4.6.3 Juvenile Radiated Tortoises
0.1 Adult Leopard Tortoise


----------



## the_newzie (Nov 12, 2015)

1 Desert Tortoise - That's all I need. He's a trouble maker. Maybe when he passes of old age in 2105 AD, we'll consider adopting a new one.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 12, 2015)

*One Sulcata , named Speedy . *


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 12, 2015)

Sulcatas and red foots and a few others .


----------



## JacquesM (Nov 12, 2015)

Jacques my babe, the Marginated Tortoise. Lovely pictures guys  Im admiring all the gorgeous torts!


----------



## Foursteels (Nov 12, 2015)

One Russian that I just can't figure out. Maybe if I just learned that language???


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

deadheadvet said:


> 3.3 Burmese Stars
> 2.3 Subadult Radiated Tortoises
> 4.6.3 Juvenile Radiated Tortoises
> 0.1 Adult Leopard Tortoise



Please forgive my lack of knowledge here.. 2.3 torts... what does that mean? 2 female? 3 male? Something like that?


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Sulcatas and red foots and a few others .


like what others...?


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Seven Redfoot. 6 to 22 pounds.
> Just a beginners group compared to some of our other members.
> But just one more would result in divorce. (So I'm told.)


Any cherries in your group?
Any pix of ALLof yours.. i wanna see!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

Foursteels said:


> One Russian that I just can't figure out. Maybe if I just learned that language???
> View attachment 155444



WHAT A CUTIE! Love that face!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> 2 sulcatas - 40lbs & 9lbs
> 1 aldabra. - 7 lbs
> 1 leopard - 3lbs
> 1 Redfoot - 310 grams.
> ...


Any pix of the boxies?


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I have eighteen different species of turtle and tortoise. My favorites (in order of fav) Manouria, box turtle, Aldabran, desert.
> 
> Manouria:
> View attachment 155341
> ...



You always mention your Manoura emys emys (am I right with the full name?!) Are their personalities different? What makes them your favorite?


----------



## RayRay (Nov 12, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Please forgive my lack of knowledge here.. 2.3 torts... what does that mean? 2 female? 3 male? Something like that?



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/1-2-0-pets-what-do-these-s-mean.2453/


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 12, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> What do you keep? What species!
> 
> YOUR TURN!



Aldabra


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

RayRay said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/1-2-0-pets-what-do-these-s-mean.2453/


Thank youuuuuu!!!!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Aldabra
> 
> View attachment 155454



I am so in awe of your torts! SO SO SO AMAZING! Maybe one day I can drive up for a visit with the kiddos


----------



## Gabriel Luna (Nov 12, 2015)

We have two gopher berlandieri.
Tortugon (Big tortoise in spanish) dirty and sutck in a fan base.



Tortugin (Little tortoise in spanish) grazing in our backyard.



They're adorable and we love them so much!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

Gabriel Luna said:


> We have two gopher berlandieri.
> Tortugon (Big tortoise in spanish) dirty and sutck in a fan base.
> View attachment 155455
> 
> ...


gorgeous torts... hahaha, my dad calls me Tortugona... sweet isnt he?


----------



## deadheadvet (Nov 12, 2015)

2.3 means 2 males and 3 females
2.3.3 means 2 males 3 females and 3 unknown sex


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

deadheadvet said:


> 2.3 means 2 males and 3 females
> 2.3.3 means 2 males 3 females and 3 unknown sex


Thank you kindly


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 12, 2015)

A Russian Tortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 12, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> You always mention your Manoura emys emys (am I right with the full name?!) Are their personalities different? What makes them your favorite?



They're very personable and people-oriented. They have a lot of personality, and their habits are so very different from other tortoise species. For example, they build a nest like alligators do, and after they deposit the eggs in the nest, they guard it for a couple days.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 12, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> like what others...?


Red ear sliders false map turtles leopards the leopards are at a friends house for a little bit .


----------



## teresaf (Nov 12, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Sulcatas and red foots and a few others .


How many is a few? Lol


----------



## teresaf (Nov 12, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> They're very personable and people-oriented. They have a lot of personality, and their habits are so very different from other tortoise species. For example, they build a nest like alligators do, and after they deposit the eggs in the nest, they guard it for a couple days.


 my husband told me that we should get rid of my MEPS and keep the leopard because it 'looks Neater'. MEPS are more personable even as youngsters. my leopard is still shy I've had him about 6 months.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 12, 2015)

This is part of what we have. 27 of them in total.


----------



## teresaf (Nov 12, 2015)

I have a 4 year old leopard tortoise that's named Big Daddy Diesel thanks to my husband... and two 1 year old Burmese Black Mountain tortoises (meps) named Simon and Helga.


----------



## Meganolvt (Nov 12, 2015)

I have one, Roland (Yellowfoot) <3


----------



## Gabriel Luna (Nov 12, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> This is part of what we have. 27 of them in total.
> 
> View attachment 155478



The one that's in the second row, the sort of white one, is amazing!


----------



## Gabriel Luna (Nov 12, 2015)

Meganolvt said:


> I have one, Roland (Yellowfoot) <3
> View attachment 155494


 LOL, he's like, what do you want?


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> They're very personable and people-oriented. They have a lot of personality, and their habits are so very different from other tortoise species. For example, they build a nest like alligators do, and after they deposit the eggs in the nest, they guard it for a couple days.


Wow, that's pretty neat. Can they tuck in their shell? Or are they too big for that?


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> This is part of what we have. 27 of them in total.
> 
> View attachment 155478


Oh wow! 27! Are most of them housed together?


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

teresaf said:


> I have a 4 year old leopard tortoise that's named Big Daddy Diesel thanks to my husband... and two 1 year old Burmese Black Mountain tortoises (meps) named Simon and Helga.


Ohh, those are neat looking. Almost pancake-ish.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

Meganolvt said:


> I have one, Roland (Yellowfoot) <3
> View attachment 155494


What a sweet face!


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 12, 2015)

1.0 redfoot
1.0 sulcata
0.2 box turtles


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 12, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Please forgive my lack of knowledge here.. 2.3 torts... what does that mean? 2 female? 3 male? Something like that?


2 male 3 female

Sometimes you will see 2.3.2 or something. That means 2 male, 3 female, 2 unknown gender


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 12, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Oh wow! 27! Are most of them housed together?


YES! Of cause........ All housed together in one big box! .

NOT~~. HAHA! Total 7 species. They all have their own indoor (9 so far) and out door(6 so far) enclosures, Some large one are all by themselves, male, female are separated.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 12, 2015)

Jodie said:


> View attachment 155325
> I have a Sulcata. Definitely a slave. Spent last night repairing his box that he tore apart yesterday. Have 9 Russians plus a new hatchling. And last but not least 6 Leopards plus a brand new hatchling. Oh and 22 Leopard eggs.
> My family and friends really don't understand my voluntary servitude, but I thoroughly enjoy every one of them.


Wow you have a lot!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 12, 2015)

Meganolvt said:


> I have one, Roland (Yellowfoot) <3
> View attachment 155494


I LOVE this picture!!! So cute!!! I love yellows, such stunning torts!!!


----------



## Jodie (Nov 12, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Wow you have a lot!!


That's what my husband keeps saying.


----------



## teresaf (Nov 12, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Ohh, those are neat looking. Almost pancake-ish.


Yes, they're not easy to flip thank goodness. If they ever did they'd probably be done for... :/ they're manoura emys phayrei


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Any cherries in your group?
> Any pix of ALLof yours.. i wanna see!


No Cherries and no new photos of them all.
The second photo shows Pedro in the doghouse. I no longer have Pedro. he was a love machine that I've sent to another member with a lot of lonely females.
tortoises number 1,2 and 3 still have no names.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 13, 2015)

Jodie said:


> That's what my husband keeps saying.


I have 9 and everyone is like WOW that's a lot! Not really to me! Wait until I have land.....I will have much more! I love torts!!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No Cherries and no new photos of them all.
> The second photo shows Pedro in the doghouse. I no longer have Pedro. he was a love machine that I've sent to another member with a lot of lonely females.
> tortoises number 1,2 and 3 still have no names.



Aw, no names? Why not! How do you bond?! You have to take updated pix, your herd is gorgeous and they deserve a photoshoot!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2015)

I can't believe that nobody yelled at me about the paint marker on the shells.
Without marking them, I couldn't tell easily who was who as I was treating them for roundworms. 
Numbers 1,2 and 3 are named 1,2 and 3. Now that I'm sure that #1 is a male and that 2 and 3 are female, maybe they'll get names. I already have a tortoise that size named Julio and then found out that he was a girl. 
Maybe I'll do some new pictures this weekend while I work on the pens.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No Cherries and no new photos of them all.
> The second photo shows Pedro in the doghouse. I no longer have Pedro. he was a love machine that I've sent to another member with a lot of lonely females.
> tortoises number 1,2 and 3 still have no names.


Hi ed. I love all your torts, but 1,2 and 3 have such nice growth rings. Have you had these from a young age. If not do you know their history of care?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi ed. I love all your torts, but 1,2 and 3 have such nice growth rings. Have you had these from a young age. If not do you know their history of care?


Somebody in Miami contacted me from an old Craigslist ad and said his family was being evicted and he didn't want to just leave them in his yard.
I drove and met him half way. I think I ended up giving him $60. (Whatever was in my wallet.) 
I think that they were hatched and raised in Miami. Outdoors. I also don't think that they ever ate anything other than yard weeds and grass before I got them and I've had them less than a year.


----------



## BowDownBowser (Nov 13, 2015)

One Sulcata


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Somebody in Miami contacted me from an old Craigslist ad and said his family was being evicted and he didn't want to just leave them in his yard.
> I drove and met him half way. I think I ended up giving him $60. (Whatever was in my wallet.)
> I think that they were hatched and raised in Miami. Outdoors. I also don't think that they ever ate anything other than yard weeds and grass before I got them and I've had them less than a year.


$60 for all 3? Roughly, how big are they now?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2015)

10 maybe 11 inches


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2015)

Technically they were free. I gave him my money because he looked to be living in his car.
($60 is what was on me.)


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't believe that nobody yelled at me about the paint marker on the shells.
> Without marking them, I couldn't tell easily who was who as I was treating them for roundworms.
> Numbers 1,2 and 3 are named 1,2 and 3. Now that I'm sure that #1 is a male and that 2 and 3 are female, maybe they'll get names. I already have a tortoise that size named Julio and then found out that he was a girl.
> Maybe I'll do some new pictures this weekend while I work on the pens.


I still have the "11" on my babies shell...i'll take it off sooner or later... bleh


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> I still have the "11" on my babies shell...i'll take it off sooner or later... bleh


I'll let the paint marker go away on it's own.


----------



## teresaf (Nov 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't believe that nobody yelled at me about the paint marker on the shells.
> Without marking them, I couldn't tell easily who was who as I was treating them for roundworms.
> Numbers 1,2 and 3 are named 1,2 and 3. Now that I'm sure that #1 is a male and that 2 and 3 are female, maybe they'll get names. I already have a tortoise that size named Julio and then found out that he was a girl.
> Maybe I'll do some new pictures this weekend while I work on the pens.


 nobody yells at you cuz you mark them in the right way... Lol besides I marked my two because they look identical and I chart their weight monthly


----------



## AsaGarcia03 (Nov 15, 2015)

sulcata (the red was from the bedding he was on at the breeder but he's all clean now


----------



## popeye tortoise (Nov 15, 2015)

3 Sulcatas. 1 Aldabra Sorry all about pic. Have not figured it out yet.


----------



## RayRay (Nov 15, 2015)

popeye tortoise said:


> 3 Sulcatas. 1 Aldabra Sorry all about pic. Have not figured it out yet.


use imgur and then use the link to imgur button on the menu for posting.


----------



## Big Charlie (Nov 16, 2015)

Just one Sulcata, Charlie. He's 16 years old and I've had him since he was a baby.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 16, 2015)

Big Charlie said:


> Just one Sulcata, Charlie. He's 16 years old and I've had him since he was a baby.
> View attachment 155789



Now thats one good looking Sulcata!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Pearly (Nov 16, 2015)

. 2 RF's: in forefront Brazilian Cherryhead baby boy (as stated by the breeder) named Tucker or Tuck-tac, and Redfoot baby girl named Shellie. They sleep in closed planted warm/humid chamber and go out every day for walk outside. Now that temps in Texas are dropping I made an enclosed run area for them inside with heat elements (4 x 100 watt bulbs for basking in 4 areas of the enclosure) in our family common area where they can spend time with us. The babies are my daughter's pets but I seem to spend more time on the forum researching and learning than she does


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 16, 2015)

Pearly said:


> View attachment 155793
> . 2 RF's: in forefront Brazilian Cherryhead baby boy (as stated by the breeder) named Tucker or Tuck-tac, and Redfoot baby girl named Shellie. They sleep in closed planted warm/humid chamber and go out every day for walk outside. Now that temps in Texas are dropping I made an enclosed run area for them inside with heat elements (4 x 100 watt bulbs for basking in 4 areas of the enclosure) in our family common area where they can spend time with us. The babies are my daughter's pets but I seem to spend more time on the forum researching and learning than she does


These are gorgeous! Love them! Do they get along well together?


----------



## christinaland128 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have 2 two year old Redfoots. 

My Brazilian Potato...


And my Columbian Bubbles...


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 16, 2015)

christinaland128 said:


> I have 2 two year old Redfoots.
> 
> My Brazilian Potato...
> View attachment 155794
> ...


STUNNING!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 16, 2015)

christinaland128 said:


> I have 2 two year old Redfoots.
> 
> My Brazilian Potato...
> View attachment 155794
> ...


Too cute. Great pics by the way!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2015)

That second picture is a beauty!!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 16, 2015)

ED! 
Updated pix of your herd? EH?! EH? EH?!


----------



## christinaland128 (Nov 16, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That second picture is a beauty!!


That's my little one with the tail issue right now. I'll be posting on that thread in a little while when I get home from work. Thank you I think she's quite beautiful also!


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Nov 16, 2015)

Got one red foot, Pixel:


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 16, 2015)

DutchieAmanda said:


> Got one red foot, Pixel:
> View attachment 155822


LOVE RF's!
Gorgeous tort, awesome tatt, and I love the name you picked!


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Nov 16, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> LOVE RF's!
> Gorgeous tort, awesome tatt, and I love the name you picked!


Thanks!


----------



## TerrapinStation (Nov 18, 2015)

My Redfoot, Ernie. He was an early riser this morning...... his lights come on around 6:30, and he came right out today looking to eat.... my girlfriend gave him a piece of banana and he was one happy camper.....


----------



## SGT Fish (Nov 18, 2015)

TerrapinStation said:


> My Redfoot, Ernie. He was an early riser this morning...... his lights come on around 6:30, and he came right out today looking to eat.... my girlfriend gave him a piece of banana and he was one happy camper.....


 
are the ping pong balls just toys for him to play with? or do they serve another purpose?

I have one ~12 inch, 8yr old sulcata that I took in from a guy who couldnt care for him anymore. He is happy to no longer live in an aquarium and eat more than a cup of food a day. growing strong and the pride and joy of my reptile collection


----------



## TerrapinStation (Nov 18, 2015)

occasionally he will push the ping pong balls around..... or try to climb over them. Just something to try and stimulate more movement/activity.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 18, 2015)

TerrapinStation said:


> My Redfoot, Ernie. He was an early riser this morning...... his lights come on around 6:30, and he came right out today looking to eat.... my girlfriend gave him a piece of banana and he was one happy camper.....


He's a cutie! I was going to ask about the ping pong balls too, lol.


----------



## kcanales1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Leo and Rosie


----------



## juli11 (Jan 17, 2016)

At the moment i keep 17 different species of turtles and tortoises and two chameleon species!



With eggs 


My favorite species K. spekii


----------

